# Studland



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

Does anybody know if you can still overnight along the road to the chain ferry between Studland and Sanbanks (Poole)?


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

The last I heard was that the locals were calling for it to be banned, I `m sure there is some one out there who can give you a definite answer.


arvy.


----------



## 95529 (Jun 23, 2005)

Permission has now been granted by the owners of the private road that lines CAN go down, however I do not know a definite date as I have not been out there for a while.


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

*studland*

Hi rommel we were there last weekend for 3 nights with no problems and with weather permiting we will be there from this Friday early evening till sunday pop by and say hello if your there.


----------

